# Scorp help?



## Scag (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey im looking at buying 2 scorps male and female and im wanting to breed, i am stuck in what specis to get, i would like something fairly large, easy to keep and breed and also i would prefer i woodland/forest setup over a desert, could some one please recommend and post some pics of your scorp and setup of the specis u recommend.

Thanks.
PS: yeah ive read the other threads though i could find what i was looking for.


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

im not THAT experienced, but i have done my homework on different species and from what ive read im guessing liocheles waigiensis is exactly what your after, they are faily easy to look after, they are a rainforest-ish scorpion, and they also grow faily large up to i think about 13cms? from claws to tip of tail. im pretty sure people have been successful in breeding these in captivity.

This is Liocheles Waigiensis
http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/species/waig03.jpg

Wait for a second opinion before you choose, just incase im wrong. cheers.

Andrew


----------



## cris (Dec 10, 2006)

I dont have much experience but i keep some rainforest scorps (liocheles waigiensis) and from what i know they seem to suit the description of what you want.
They are one of the larger australian species and from what i have heard they are much better to watch as they dont spend 90% of their rime in burrows.
I think their claws are supposed to hurt more than the sting but i havnt tried either yet.


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

liocheles grow to around 7cm and thats large for an aussie scorp but i would go with them


----------



## Scag (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help also are u able to keep a male and female together or do u just put them together for breeding and then seperate them?


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

From what i know they "should" be ok if the tank is big enough for them to both have a place to hide away from the other but once again dont hold me too it lol

Andrew


----------



## hodges (Dec 10, 2006)

and try not to hold them very often
as this will stress ur scorpion 
and its alot safer as if u get stung u could die from it


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 10, 2006)

get emperor scorpions.
toxin is weak, large, and very docile.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2006)

Emperor scorps aren't legal in AUS, but that is not to say that you can't get them, you can get anything, for the right price.


Cheers


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 10, 2006)

hodges_399 said:


> and try not to hold them very often
> as this will stress ur scorpion
> and its alot safer as if u get stung u could die from it



The only way u could die from an Australian scorpion sting is if u had a severe allergic reaction to it, and even then it would need to be to ur throat or face where swelling could cause suffocation before u could reach medical aid. Aussie scorps have very mild venom compared to those of overseas species. An average sting from a urodacus sp. could be compared to a bee or wasp sting. And with the liocheles sp. which in my opinion would best suit ur requirements, the sting has even less effect as they rely on their claws not their sting to subdue their prey. They also have an extremely placid nature and can become very comfortable with being handled. Like with all things it just takes time.


----------

